# Wanted tortoise in Missouri



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello All
I raised African Spur Thighed tortoises on my six acre farm for nearly five years before going through a horribly nasty divorce two years ago. My now ex husband threw me out of the house and I was broke and homeless and therefore lost everything including my three 7 year old tortoises. At the time I had no where to keep them, but I still fought to get them back to no avail. He took everything from me in the divorce. Last I heard from my daughters is that he's looking to sell my now 8 year old torts. I'm established in a home now and have offered to take them or buy them from him but he knows how much they mean to me so he will not hear of it  
I miss my babies terribly I raised them since they were 3 years old and each had their own personalities and quirks. One of them, Donny would roam around my house and look to see if my daughter had dropped her pacifier and would happily run around with it in his mouth. No one believed me until I showed them pictures of it  Happy memories.
Anyway, due to heart problems I am now disabled and have nothing to do with my time and wish to adopt another tort. Does not have to be a spur thigh however they're care is what I'm most familiar with. 
I live just outside of St. Louis Missouri. If there's anyone out there who can help or has a tort in need of a home, could you please contact me? I need to feel useful again and need to love another tort as much as I loved my "three amigos".

God Bless

Keli


----------



## Laura (Jul 18, 2008)

Maybe there is someone on here that can work out a deal with you to 'rescue/buy' your kids and hand them over to you if you have a good stable place for them now. 
Anyone near you?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Laura;
If I knew where my three amigos went I would approach that person personally and ask if they were interested in selling them back to me, but unfortunately I do not know where they went 
I can only hope that they are happy and healthy wherever they are!

Keli


----------

